# GON Blast Breakfast Saturday morning.



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

So who's up for Breakfast the Saturday in August just before we go to the Blast?? Do we wanna terrorize,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,eat at Cracker Barrell again?? Or do we wanna pick another place close by, or even get creative and make something up???

I'm not that familiar with the restaurants in that area that serve breakfast and have that much room, so some of you locals help us out here.

Let's here em', who's coming and what's your ideas.

Me and the wife and kid are gonna be there. (and we ain't bringing a stinkin puppy home this time!!!)


----------



## christy (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the area either, but I'm gonna do my best to attend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2009)

Too early...yawn


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2009)

ok we are in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok we are in


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

Count me in, and I`ll have 5 with me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> ok we are in


 
Good one Jim....


----------



## christy (Jul 6, 2009)

Who else is bringing children? I have a 2.5 year old. Would it be more trouble than its worth to bring him with us? What Yall think?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





scooter1 said:


> Good one Jim....




ok so yall got me   again

but we will be at the blast though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

christy said:


> Who else is bringing children? I have a 2.5 year old. Would it be more trouble than its worth to bring him with us? What Yall think?


 
Lots of stuff for a youngun to see. I'd bring him.


----------



## irocz2u (Jul 6, 2009)

were  is  this  blast going  be


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

JT, I`ll see you and L at breakfast.   Christy, bring your child. Little ones love stuff like this.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 6, 2009)

Cracker Barrel sounds good to me. If anyone has any questions, I live local and will help you all I can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

RoosterTodd said:


> Cracker Barrel sounds good to me. If anyone has any questions, I live local and will help you all I can.





Good thing! When I get lost in that metropolis, you can find me. And I will get lost...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

irocz2u said:


> were is this blast going be


 
Macon Centriplex (I think that's what it's called) right off of I-16 at the Gray Hwy exit.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Good thing! When I get lost in that metropolis, you can find me. And I will get lost...



Nick, 
From my house to the Coliseum is only 6 turns and 17 miles. Even you can't get lost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Good thing! When I get lost in that metropolis, you can find me. And I will get lost...


 
You can tie your buggy to our truck Nic. It is close enough to the NuWay weiner place that my vehicle can get to it on autopilot...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be there also.. Cracker Barrel was good last time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

RoosterTodd said:


> Nick,
> From my house to the Coliseum is only 6 turns and 17 miles. Even you can't get lost.




You don`t remember that the best man at your weddin` almost didn`t make it, because he got lost, and almost didn`t make it in time. It`s a town, a big town. I will get lost. Trust me...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> You can tie your buggy to our truck Nic. It is close enough to the NuWay weiner place that my vehicle can get to it on autopilot...



Thanks Hugh!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 6, 2009)

What happened to that electrified talkin' map you had Nick? It worked pretty good last time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

RoosterTodd said:


> What happened to that electrified talkin' map you had Nick? It worked pretty good last time.



Still got it, but you have to have an address to type in it first. I went and deleted the address..


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Still got it, but you have to have an address to type in it first. I went and deleted the address..



Well I'll remind you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

Here ya' go Nic, and anyone else that needs to know.

200 Coliseum Dr
Macon, GA 31217-3806
(478) 751-9152

And if'n we're doin the Cracker Barrel again, here it is:

3950 Riverside Dr, Macon - <NOBR>(478) 474-7029</NOBR>


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 6, 2009)

I will be there! Looking foward to meeting everybody! Cracker Barrel sounds good to me what time yall meeting up?


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 6, 2009)

count me in.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 6, 2009)

Lets make sure we reserve Cracker Barrel's "back room" like we did last year.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Hugh, and Little Brother!!


----------



## VETTE085 (Jul 6, 2009)

*blast*

what is the blast?


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jul 6, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here ya' go Nic, and anyone else that needs to know.
> 
> 200 Coliseum Dr
> Macon, GA 31217-3806
> ...


Sounds good, what time? around 7:45-8:00a.m. I'll be there with a few friends as well!. Kentuckychuck


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey guys , you got room for 2 more , i would like to join ya'll . SCOTT


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 7, 2009)

What time? Im gonna try to make it


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I think we should eat as we get there like we did last year and 
then hang-out in the front for a while.
This way we won't put any pressure on them to seat a HUGE group.
Whatever time works for me.
Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## secondseason (Jul 7, 2009)

We will be there for the Blast but I'm not sure about breakfast.  Looking forward to seeing everybody.


----------



## christy (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm in.  What time is everyone meeting for breakfast?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm in!!
i never pass up the chance to eat!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like fun do we need name tags ??


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 8, 2009)

I think around 7:45-8 AM I will be there if anybody else is going to be there then!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 8, 2009)

Cracker Barrel opens at 6:00 a.m., right? I can be there by then...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 8, 2009)

christy said:


> Who else is bringing children? I have a 2.5 year old. Would it be more trouble than its worth to bring him with us? What Yall think?




Ive taken my daughter both of the last two years and will take her this year. She looks forward to it every time.....plenty for the kids to do. If nothing else they like to collect all the free stuff.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 8, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Cracker Barrel opens at 6:00 a.m., right? I can be there by then...



Me and Nic were there early last year, almost ate alone, I m looking forward to another Mountain Man Breakfast...........


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 8, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Sounds good to me. I think we should eat as we get there like we did last year and
> then hang-out in the front for a while.
> This way we won't put any pressure on them to seat a HUGE group.
> Whatever time works for me.
> Looking forward to seeing everyone.



I missed most of you, last year, because i was busy dont know how it will work out this time.

I ll be there early.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2009)

Might try for breakfast (1). If crowd gets too large I may stop in just to say hi to ya'll...


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm up for some breakfast!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 8, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here ya' go Nic, and anyone else that needs to know.
> 
> 200 Coliseum Dr
> Macon, GA 31217-3806
> ...


What exit number is that? After breakfast I figure I can just follow somebody to the blast.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't make any promises, but I would sure like to meet up with some of you folk. It is close enough, we should be able to make it. Could you please tentatively add four?


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like its going to be a woodys blast instead of a gon blast . SCOTT


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 8, 2009)

I will be there for breakfast, hope we don't have the same hostess from last year... poor lady didn't know what to do with this rowdy crowd  She did a good job considering


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 8, 2009)

i will plan on being there for breakfast, maybe have a couple or two with me. AW


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> Looks like its going to be a woodys blast instead of a gon blast . SCOTT



Having never been to neither, what's the difference?


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2009)

Passing on breakfast this year, probably the BLAST as well. 

Yall have fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Cracker Barrel opens at 6:00 a.m., right? I can be there by then...


 
That's what I'm thinkin. It gets real crowded there around 8 when all the grey hairs show up....



Capt Quirk said:


> Having never been to neither, what's the difference?


 
One is a bunch of folks stuffin their face, the other is a bunch of folks stuffin shopping bags and having fun.



turtlebug said:


> Passing on breakfast this year, probably the BLAST as well.
> 
> Yall have fun.


 
Quitter...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> One is a bunch of folks stuffin their face, the other is a bunch of folks stuffin shopping bags and having fun.


Why not both?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Why not both?


 
Not sure I understand your question.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

Why can't you stuff bags, then your face? Why separate the two? Eh... nevermind. I'm happy just stuffing my face


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Why can't you stuff bags, then your face? Why separate the two? Eh... nevermind. I'm happy just stuffing my face


 
They are in two different locations in Macon, and the face stuffin place opens way before the bag stuffin place does.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok, I can figure out the face stuffing without any help, but what is the other event?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Ok, I can figure out the face stuffing without any help, but what is the other event?


 
See that big red, white and grey logo in the top left hand corner of your screen that says GON, click on it and search Blast..
Ooops, sorry, tried it myself just to see what you would be seeing and typing Blast in the search catagory tells you nothing, hmmmmm.

Someone needst to tell SB to put up a Macon Blast AD on that home page and leave it there.

Anyway, there are several articles on the home page that elude to the GON Blast at the Centreplex and what all will be happening there. Bottom line is it's a boat load of fun with lots for all ages to do and see. It has the most incredible collection of top bucks killed in Ga. this past season, all competing for the Truck / Buck shootout. There are usually lots of primitive skills there to watch as well as about any hunting supplier / manufacturer you'd want to see, or buy from.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Quitter...



Been called worse.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 8, 2009)

And what is the price of admission to the blast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Been called worse.


 
And you still might be...



Capt Quirk said:


> And what is the price of admission to the blast?


 
Wish I could remember what it was last year.  around $10 or so a person, does that sound right, does anyone remember? Can someone please get SB to answer all of these questions???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2009)

Here ya' go, found it at GON.com;

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2048

*To enter the Outdoor Blast, adult tickets are $5. Kids younger than 12 can have a blast for free.*


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 9, 2009)

Many thanks Scooter. I guess we can afford that and breakfast too.


----------



## wildlands (Jul 9, 2009)

Gona cost me some extra on call days but I was able to swap call with a guy so I will now be there all weekend and definetly making the breakfast. I will be there early with some of the other vendors. 

Ken


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 9, 2009)

What time is the breakfast bell?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2009)

On both Saturday and Sunday mornin`, I will be there early. First one there, get em to hold an spot for us.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 11, 2009)

What time you getting there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> What time you getting there?





Bam Bam, probably between 6 and 6:30. That way, I`ll have time to eat, brood over my coffee, set a spell with everybody, and argue with Scooter and Branchminner for a while.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Bam Bam, probably between 6 and 6:30. That way, I`ll have time to eat, brood over my coffee, set a spell with everybody, and argue with Scooter and Branchminner for a while.



I did'nt know there was a 6:00 - 6:30 in the morning .I am usually still snoring about then . Scott


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 11, 2009)

That is usually the time I am still trying to sleep, but the bird and the kids are ready to play. At least my dog has the sense to let me sleep


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 11, 2009)

As of right now,  I am in.  Missed it last year, But 2 in arow...


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 11, 2009)

My 7 yr old son, and 72 yr old dad will be with me, and yes I'll try to make it to the breakfast too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Bam Bam, probably between 6 and 6:30. That way, I`ll have time to eat, brood over my coffee, set a spell with everybody, and argue with Scooter and Branchminner for a while.


 
I don't mind arguing with you in Cracer Barrel, they won't let you bring a hatchet in there.....


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 11, 2009)

RADDLE FRADDLE MADDLE FRADDLE.. The wife has to work...

I'll see what she can do and be there if I can breakfast and blast...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't mind arguing with you in Cracer Barrel, they won't let you bring a hatchet in there.....





Oh yes they will!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I don't mind arguing with you in Cracer Barrel, they won't let you bring a hatchet in there.....


After the last chicken fried steak I had at a Cracker Barrel, I might need to borrow one to eat.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nic, If I show up 4 breakfast at Cracker Barrel will u be dressed in period garb toting ur tomahawk? U R talking about the Cracker Barrel on Riverside Drive aren't U? There is actually more than one in maconga.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2009)

You`ll have to ask some of these other folks which Cracker Barrel it is. I`m always lost when I`m Macon, or any big town, for that matter. I`ll be there.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 12, 2009)

I can only assume that it's the one closest to the Centerplex. The other one is over on the west side of town close to the 475 bypass. The 475 bypass is not on the way to the Centerplex for anyone. U gotta go out of ur way if ur coming in from the south to get to the one on Riverside. If ur coming from the north it's right on the way.
U still have not said if you would b wearing period clothing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll have to ask some of these other folks which Cracker Barrel it is. I`m always lost when I`m Macon, or any big town, for that matter. I`ll be there.


 
It's the Riverside Cracker Barrel Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I can only assume that it's the one closest to the Centerplex. The other one is over on the west side of town close to the 475 bypass. The 475 bypass is not on the way to the Centerplex for anyone. U gotta go out of ur way if ur coming in from the south to get to the one on Riverside. If ur coming from the north it's right on the way.
> U still have not said if you would b wearing period clothing.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 12, 2009)

does anyone know the adress to said crackerbarrel so we can do the gps on it an be sure too be there for some vittles ....

.. the wife says she wants too go an we now have a date for all day saturday ........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> does anyone know the adress to said crackerbarrel so we can do the gps on it an be sure too be there for some vittles ....
> 
> .. the wife says she wants too go an we now have a date for all day saturday ........


 
See post #24......


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 12, 2009)

It was posted earlier, maybe on page one.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 12, 2009)

awsome !!... 

wife looked at me funny when I said we would have too be up at 4am !!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 12, 2009)

Gee... I wonder how early we'll have to get up? I mean, figuring in all the wrong turns and whatnot, along with the drive itself...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

Capt Quirk said:


> Gee... I wonder how early we'll have to get up? I mean, figuring in all the wrong turns and whatnot, along with the drive itself...


 
Where you coming from?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 12, 2009)

South of Writesville. Mapquest says 2 hours, so I figure I need to be on the road by 3 at the latest? And remind me to ignore the wife's help, she is more directionally challenged than I am!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, north of Writesville, South of Sandersville. Mapquest had me going all the way down to Dublin and over, instead of just taking 57. That seems to be the straighter course, but same amount of time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Here ya' go Nic, and anyone else that needs to know.
> 
> 200 Coliseum Dr
> Macon, GA 31217-3806
> ...





Hey Hugh, that zip code the same for both places?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, that zip code the same for both places?


 
I believe the zip for Cracker Barrel is 31210, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I believe the zip for Cracker Barrel is 31210, but don't quote me on that.





I`ll double check with Rooster Todd (my brother), to be sure.

You gonna be there early?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll double check with Rooster Todd (my brother), to be sure.
> 
> You gonna be there early?



Yes, Cracker Barrel on Riverside Dr. has a 31210 zip code.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll double check with Rooster Todd (my brother), to be sure.
> 
> You gonna be there early?


 
I won't have a problem with it. Now rustlin the other two up and gettin them ready to be there early might be my downfall...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2009)

RoosterTodd said:


> Yes, Cracker Barrel on Riverside Dr. has a 31210 zip code.





Thanks Little Brother! Want me t wake you up, when I get up that mornin`?  

Hugh, just make em get up!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 13, 2009)

Is anyone going to be there that has the " campfire window decals " for sale . i would like to buy a few , for my trucks . Scott


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 14, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> On both Saturday and Sunday mornin`, I will be there early. First one there, get em to hold an spot for us.



best I can remember you and I wlked in about the same time.


----------



## wildlands (Jul 14, 2009)

I am gona try to be there early with the rest of yall. Last year was kinda rushed. Food did not get to settle much before I had to be at the booth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> best I can remember you and I wlked in about the same time.



We did. And I knew exactly who you were, when I saw you. 



wildlands said:


> I am gona try to be there early with the rest of yall. Last year was kinda rushed. Food did not get to settle much before I had to be at the booth.



Look forward to seein` you again, Ken.


----------



## Swede (Jul 15, 2009)

MMMmmmmmmmm  biskits and gravy

With a good dose of hot sauce of course, yumm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2009)

Swede said:


> MMMmmmmmmmm biskits and gravy
> 
> With a good dose of hot sauce of course, yumm


 
The hot sauce is for the eggs and the grits....


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 15, 2009)

Swede said:


> MMMmmmmmmmm  biskits and gravy
> 
> With a good dose of hot sauce of course, yumm



You must have been in the military...hot sauce on everything for the rest of your life


----------



## Swede (Jul 16, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> You must have been in the military...hot sauce on everything for the rest of your life



And ketchup!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 16, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The hot sauce is for the eggs and the grits....


Just butter and salt on my grits thank you. Maybe some sugar or jam when my sweet tooth is kicking in.


----------



## whchunter (Aug 4, 2009)

*Location*

Cracker Barrel is at 3950 Riverside Drive...zip 31210 and is at about mile marker 169 on I 75N. Exit road name is Arkwright road and is easily noted on sign. If you're going north you would exit right, then left under the bridge, then right up the hill on Riverside Drive. CC will be on left.  Hooters is the same exit as well as many other restaurants including a great seafood restaurant called Corky Bells. If you were going up I 16 from Savannah to Macon the Blast will be on your right at about the 1A exit and if you keep going North you will  run into I 75N. Distance from Blast to Cracker Barrel is just a few miles. Macon also has a BPS which is just above the Cracker barrel exit at about exit 171 (exit called Bass Road). If your going north you would exit right. Good BBQ restaurant on your right before you turn left into the BPS entrance (called Pig N Pit). Hope this helps. If you have any questions, pm me and I'll try to help. Not sure which day I'll go but I'm off Friday so I might go then.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 4, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> We did. And I knew exactly who you were, when I saw you.
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seein` you again, Ken.



Between overalls and buckskins we were kinda easy to figger out.............


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 4, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> Between overalls and buckskins we were kinda easy to figger out.............



and sweetgum bark ....


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 5, 2009)

Nugefan said:


> and sweetgum bark ....



mama got all the sweetgum stains out of that pair of overalls.


----------



## BobKat (Aug 5, 2009)

so can just anyone go eat breakfast with yall saturday morning?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2009)

BobKat said:


> so can just anyone go eat breakfast with yall saturday morning?



Sure you can, and you will be welcome, long as you don`t mind bein` seen with some ruff lookin` folks.


----------



## Red Man (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like I will make it this year.

How many people ya'll figurin on for breakfast?


----------



## BobKat (Aug 5, 2009)

Sure i dont mind as long as its good company. i will try to make it saturday morning at 8 right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2009)

Some of us will be there at 6. We`ll probably be leavin` outa there a little after 8, headed for the Blast.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of us will be there at 6. We`ll probably be leavin` outa there a little after 8, headed for the Blast.



Im taking my RIR rooster with me to make sure Im awake on time. Reckon the other hotel guest will get upset?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> Im taking my RIR rooster with me to make sure Im awake on time. Reckon the other hotel guest will get upset?



If they don`t like that rooster, they for sure won`t like me when I commence to howlin` at the moon.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If they don`t like that rooster, they for sure won`t like me when I commence to howlin` at the moon.



maybe your howlin' will make em give us better service ....


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> If they don`t like that rooster, they for sure won`t like me when I commence to howlin` at the moon.





I gotcher back.....I ll beat them off of you!


----------



## bigox911 (Aug 7, 2009)

Pullin out at 4:45 tomorrow mornin...I'll just follow the rooster feathers and smell till I find yall


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I here ya there Bigox.   I will be a leaveing here early myself..   Probably look like Lumchuck from Gumball rally, But I'll be a rollin' on 2 wheels.....


----------



## LLove (Aug 8, 2009)

yall are killin me.. every time i see this thread thoughts of blueberry pancakes dance in my head.


i wonder if i can talk JT into a 11am breakfast  don't worry Nic, i know thats almost dinner time for you early birds!


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 8, 2009)

I went this morning and had breakfast with Nick, Nugefan, Boneboy, and Red Man. There were a few others there that I did not get introduced to. All seemed to be very nice folks. Service was a little sloppy, They had like one waitress and there were at least 20 folks in that section. Fixing to go up to the Blast here in a few mins to check it out.


----------

